# Factory Air Raid Shelters, Isle of Wight March 2012



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

Now this is the first report of 3 from this site, a derelict factory here on the Island. I’ve decided to brake the report down into 3 sections, firstly because of the size of the place and because it falls into 3 categories of interest. I’ll start with the WW2 “workers defences” In other words Air Raid Shelters............( the factory’s defences will come later! )

Before I start please if you know where this is then keep it to yourself, if you do not then enjoy and please don’t be offended if I don’t answer. It was not quite a permission visit more of a blend in with hard hat and yellow jacket, I don’t want to get any one in trouble.......... so no history with this one to give it away just some photos.

1



1 by gushys fella, on Flickr

2



2 by gushys fella, on Flickr

3



3 by gushys fella, on Flickr

4



6 by gushys fella, on Flickr

5



7 by gushys fella, on Flickr

6



8 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Then when I thought I’d been rumbled I casually turned up the hill to see...............
7



9 by gushys fella, on Flickr

8



10 by gushys fella, on Flickr

9



11 by gushys fella, on Flickr

10



12 by gushys fella, on Flickr

11



13 by gushys fella, on Flickr

12



18 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Each one the same full of crap!

13



20 by gushys fella, on Flickr

14



22 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Again crap but half full, or half empty?
Thanks for looking more to come..................GF


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 9, 2012)

I like that,good stuff mate...


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Impressive stuff mate shame about the crap though


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Where,s the crap from?great photos thanks.


----------



## chris (Apr 9, 2012)

Fantastic - that's a lot of shelters


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Where,s the crap from?great photos thanks.



Years and years of fly tipping, locals say a not so reputable business man used the place as an illegal tip simply because of its location no one knew! Also looking at some of the crap it may have been used to store waste from the factory it’s self from years ago due to their locations within the site.
Over the past few weeks there has been a little in the local press, council enforcement and clean up. Hence getting away with just walking around with a clip board yellow jacket and hard hat even though the place was full of workers, mainly from the mainland think that’s how I got away with it!


----------



## Minuteman (Apr 9, 2012)

The earth banks have been removed from the shelters, are they down for demolishen?


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice report but some people have no regard for history filling them with rubbish.


----------



## highcannons (Apr 9, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice report but some people have no regard for history filling them with rubbish.



When I saw the last odd picture I wondered if the crap was being sifted by historians....it would be ironic if so as the crap dumped into a historic site turns out to be historic!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 9, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice one GF. I have been on site but was asked to leave very quickly. Should have had my Hi vis with me !


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

very interesting report bud great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys and gals, second report of this location coming soon....GF


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 23, 2012)

Part 2's up! GF


----------

